# OKRA Dried yumm no slime



## azborderwatcher (May 29, 2012)

I split okra pods, seasoned them walmart 50 cent lemon pepper salt and a sprinkle of fruit fresh ie citric acid tiny bit of fruit fresh goes a long way. put them in the dehydrator for about 12 hrs. No slime great okra taste really good with dips not sure on shelf life but found some from last year couldn't tell the difference 

If you like pickled okra you'll love this just be careful you can dry them out to much and they get rock hard


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I dehydrate okra, it is slimy when I rehydrate it. Do you think that the fruit fresh(citric acid) may be what cuts the slime? 

When you cook okra and tomatoes(low ph-acidic) or pickle it(with vinegar-acidic) it has no slime. I have found that if I dehydrate mine at too high a temp it kills the slime but there is also a flavor loss.

Just curious, I like to pick the brains of people who have the similar interests.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

my dh's grandma used to add a cap full of vinegar when she would brown her okra for gumbo. said it cut the slime. I do because it tradition.


----------

